# The House Bunny



## glam8babe (Aug 20, 2008)

omg how cute does this movie look!

YouTube - The House Bunny TRAILER 2008 {TRUE-HD} Sony Pictures

i cant wait to see it


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 20, 2008)

haha yeah i want to see that so bad! I loooove her hair! so cute.

EDIT: saw it this weekend and LOVED it! So funny! hahaaa anna faris was great at playing that part I was cracking up


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 20, 2008)

yeh very cute haha it looks sooo funny!

"THAT IS FRICKIN HOT!!!"


----------



## pat (Aug 20, 2008)

LMAO I hella want to see that movie!

I've been waiting and counting the days when it finally comes out. (this Friday)

I always laugh at the part when she tries to be like Marilyn Monroe or when that guy tells her, "You need a yob." hahahahahahaha

Oh! and when she does the possessed voice "Natalie. Harmony" hahahahahahha


----------



## Divinity (Aug 20, 2008)

Meh I wasn't so keen and then I got this month's Playboy and she's on the cover and is the interview for the 20 questions sections.  Very interesting gal.  Actually too saw the filming on last night's episode of 'Girls Next Door' and the girlfriends, Hef, and some playmates were thrilled to be a part of it and there was a screening at the mansion too.  Hef was laughing his ass off and according to Holly, I guess this takes a lot.  Such a cutie that Hef...so anyway, now I want to see it AND even Mr. Divinity is intrigued


----------



## ..kels* (Aug 20, 2008)

hahaha i love the name remembering thing.. hilarious.


----------



## panther27 (Aug 20, 2008)

Becky,it does look wicked cute.I have to see it


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 20, 2008)

I am going to see that first thing on Friday!  I love The Girls Next Door and thought the special episode on Monday night was so funny!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm going to see this tomorrow and I'm so excited! I love Anna Faris!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 21, 2008)

It will come out here two days after my birthday... Must go with the girls!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 21, 2008)

DH and I saw the promo for this and thought it looked pretty funny.  Anna Farris is hilarious.  

I need to try that name recognition thing.  lol

I hope there is some depth to this movie.  I really don't want it to be Anna Faris moving into the house of the "unpopular sorority", stuffing their bras, tramping them up and suddenly the world is a better place.  I know it is a comedy and all, but the right message can be there.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_DH and I saw the promo for this and thought it looked pretty funny.  Anna Farris is hilarious.  

I need to try that name recognition thing.  lol

I hope there is some depth to this movie.  I really don't want it to be Anna Faris moving into the house of the "unpopular sorority", stuffing their bras, tramping them up and suddenly the world is a better place.  I know it is a comedy and all, but the right message can be there._

 
At the end of the trailer they start saying they need to see what's inside >
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




plus Anna's character wants that cute smart boy xD


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 23, 2008)

It's really not my kind of comedy. A bit too "chick-flickish" for my taste, even though it obviously looks funny. 

Gosh, I think Anna Farris is too cute. I wanna pinch her cheeks and poke her nose. *squeal*
Yeah, I'm weird. :/


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 23, 2008)

it was so cuteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 23, 2008)

im glad you liked it


----------



## bby112 (Aug 24, 2008)

I just watched it yesterday and i liked it very much. I recommended it if you love those chick flicks.  also, a good movies to have a girls night out with haha.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 25, 2008)

I saw it yesterday with my g/f after we had a few strawberry margaritas in us!! We thought it was really cute & funny. Definately a chick comedy! I know we will buy it when it comes out to DVD.


----------



## sofabean (Aug 25, 2008)

i can't wait to see this! i especially love the commercial where she says "oh i'm not here to make soup!" referring to a brothel hahaha.


----------



## hr44 (Aug 25, 2008)

Total chick comedy! I took my younger cousin yesterday... we enjoyed it! =) I was in the mood to watch a stupid/funny chick movie for the longest time!


----------



## kimberlane (Aug 27, 2008)

I am glad everyone seems to like it. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Kayteuk (Aug 30, 2008)

I saw it with my guy and some of my girls from the Agency, we didnt think it was as funny as the commercial made out to be.

It was a good movie, however it could of been a bit more comedic, it just went on ......and on a bit towards the end! =P 

It wasnt bad but it was meh. I dunno! It just didnt press any buttons with me! =) I hope other people enjoy it.


----------



## alehoney (Sep 4, 2008)

I liked it! it was funny and cute-  haha she had the cutest outfits... from all the scary movies she was in who knew Anna Faris has sucha hot body!!!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Sep 8, 2008)

I saw it the day it came out. I loved it sooooooooo mucccccchhhh it's sooooooo cuuuuuttteeee. Is the Anna Faris Playboy still being sold? ;__; I want it.


----------



## YSLGuy (Sep 9, 2008)

I thought it was really funny and would love to watch it again. I'll probably buy it on DVD when it comes out.


----------



## chocokitty (Sep 9, 2008)

I went to see it last week Wednesday -- cute chick flick.  Kind of reminded me of Girls Next Door meets Legally Blonde.  Anna Faris looked great in the film.


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Sep 10, 2008)

This is like a Specktra story,lol


----------

